# My n scale adventure



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

I took a break from my o scale for awhile. In October I was given a highballer N gauge set that was in my mother in laws closet unopened since new. I was going to put it under the small Christmas tree in my family room because it was a small 18 inch loop. Next thing I know it’s 4 foot by 8 foot! Here is what it looks like as of tonight.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Interesting. 
Trains go all over the place. :thumbsup:
I see room for a roundhouse?


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

I was thinking about a roundhouse but I like it without better I think.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

how many trains in total? looks like more than i have in my dreams!


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

wow... i count at least 20!


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

There are 22 on the layout but 7 are static display pieces and 3 are dummies but I have 3 more that aren’t on the layout.


----------

